# How do you shoot your AR?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was at the range today and a guy in a neighboring booth was blasting away like he needed to use up his ammo before it expired. 

I had 1 hour to shoot (shared the booth with a buddy, so let's call it 30 min), and I shot 37 rounds out of my AR.

Either I should just go back to bolt guns because I shoot too slow, or I actually put thought behind my shots. 

Either way, I think my neighboring booth compadre must have shot more rounds in a minute than I did the whole day. 

How do you shoot you ARs? Are you a master blaster too?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

With all my guns I prefer to go for quality rather than quantity.

With the pistol, I normally shoot 25 rounds every month, with 5 shots one of 5 different ways -- left handed and right handed with both hands, then left and right handed with one hand, then one round each way without eyeglasses on. I don't really need eyeglasses except for driving my car but I wear them all the time anyway.

With my 5.56x45 'salt gun, I normally shoot 5 rounds benched at 50 yards with iron sights, then 5 more with the detachable scope on it. Then at 100 yds I shoot 5 rounds standing, 5 rounds kneeling, 5 rounds sitting, and 5 rounds prone -- just like Uncle Sam taught us. If the range also has 200 yd. stations then I will move over to them and repeat the same thing. That's what Uncle Sam said to do -- "hold 'em an' squeeze 'em" -- not to blast away. There is supposed to be one dead man for every shot fired.

When your Uncle drills something into your mind it usually sticks there forever. I still remember SMEAC and BAMCIS too, as well as SITREP.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I shoot my sks's like you shoot your AR. Or slower


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm too scared of those black assault rifles...

I have a 5 round magazine that I use when I shoot mine, occasionally will use a 10 round. Only shoot a box of 50 at a time, once per year maybe.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found you one that isn't all black and scary


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Why fully otta git um. There is another way?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I suspect this guy is new to that gun and is just enjoying the fast action. Most people when they first get their hands on an auto loading gun are "blast masters" for the first time or two. I noticed this even with the first touch of a 10/22. I have owned a couple full autos and must admit I mindlessly emptied a magazine or two and enjoyed every pop. It's like that guy that bought a fast car, he's going to put the pedal to the metal once in a while, it's just plain fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I rarely shoot the thing, but when I do:*



High Desert Elk said:


> I'm too scared of those black assault rifles...
> 
> I have a 5 round magazine that I use when I shoot mine, occasionally will use a 10 round. Only shoot a box of 50 at a time, once per year maybe.


I use a 10-round magazine most of the time.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> Only shoot a box of 50 at a time, once per year maybe.


That's how I am too.

I've owned my AR for a couple years and would say that at best, I've shot 150 rounds out of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Don't care for grips on AR rifles*



Bax* said:


> That's how I am too.
> 
> I've owned my AR for a couple years and would say that at best, I've shot 150 rounds out of it.


Me too. I can't get use to the grip on an AR rifle. Maybe I don't try hard enough. I put a pistol grip butt stock thingie on one of my shotguns and didn't care for it.

You don't have to use the **** thing but you have to own one. :smile:

Hey, "AR" means Armalite. Armalite is in my hometown, Geneseo Illinois. Let's give it up for Geneseo Illinois, the Maple City.


Brought to you by the Geneseo IL Chamber of Commerce


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I found you one that isn't all black and scary


The only stocks better than those are wood.

.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://mgshooters.com/Vidgal.php
Go big or go home :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I was in the military I only shot my M16 fully auto a couple of times (I was not in a combat zone). It was fun though. Now the M60 machine gun was another story, I would just flip the sites down and aim with the tracers, now that was fun to unload a lot of rounds non stop.

My AR15 I shoot mostly like I trained at Front Sight. Double taps to the thoracic cavity and one to the head, or two taps rapid succession to multiple targets.

After the training down at Front Sight while you are waiting for the others to finish they will bring you up to the firing line where they have the metal silhouettes and call out the numbers of the silhouettes in the order you are to shoot them. They get faster and faster at calling out various numbers and you try to hit them as fast as you can.

It's a lot of fun and you are shooting and changing magazines as fast as you can and one time the instructor said, "bowgy why aren't you shooting"? I said I was out of ammo and he started to laugh, the other instructor said, "look at his barrel it is smoking" then they all laughed, I had gone through six 30 round magazines in that round of shooting.

This is how I shoot the M60


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine is a safe queen and very rarely gets shot. When it does, it is usually hunting rabbits so its one shot at a time if I see one to shoot at. I got the rock-n-roll out of my system when I was in the military. That was on Uncle Sam's dime but even then, the more you shot it, the longer it took to clean in order to pass the white glove inspection. I would rather shoot my NEF Single Shot 223 with the bull barrel and a vortex scope that cost more than the rifle...


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh and I agree with bowgy the Pig is a lot more fun to shoot than the M-16. Those 100 round belts with fireworks every fifth round are a hoot to light up the night with.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite part of that scene is where they show all of the blank casings cascading to the floor.
My M60 was called "Baby"


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> My favorite part of that scene is where they show all of the blank casings cascading to the floor.
> My M60 was called "Baby"


I only got to shoot the M60 in basic training, but the day we got to shoot it I was "volunteered" for ammo duty. I had to go early and my job was to open the ammo boxes and break the 100 round belts into 50 rounds and lay them next to the guns on the firing line. After we were done shooting and the platoons left I was picking up the left over belts and after I had an armful of 50 round belts I asked the Drill Sargent what I should do with them. He said, "shoot em up" :shock: He didn't have to tell me twice, it took two guns to shoot them up, after the barrel started to get too hot I just moved over to the next gun, didn't have to change barrels.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The only stocks better than those are wood.
> 
> .


Here's one for ya Goob! http://www.turnbullmfg.com/gun/turnbull-tar-15-rifle/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh dont tell me none of you guys have tried to bumpfire your AR Lmao.

We have two ARs right now, my main gun is a stag 6L and shoots itty bitty holes really far away. That one is fired slowly and carefully with a steady diet of carefully made reloads. It came from the factory with a .5MOA guarantee, with reloads I have it under .4!

The other... that gun was put together to go *bang* when the trigger gets pulled and is fed a steady diet of cheap ass Russian steel cased ammo. its a blast to murder popcans at 100 yards or bumpfire and empty a 30round mag in nothing flat. Slow fire its plenty accurate at 100 yards... but its just a fun gun to blaze away with.

Each has its purpose. /shrug


-DallanC


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> My favorite part of that scene is where they show all of the blank casings cascading to the floor.
> My M60 was called "Baby"


I only got to carry and fire an M-60 for one day in advanced infantry school. It was like firing a jackhammer from the tripod or like a fire hose from offhand. Not my favorite weapon.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

plottrunner said:


> Oh and I agree with bowgy the Pig is a lot more fun to shoot than the M-16. Those 100 round belts with fireworks every fifth round are a hoot to light up the night with.


If you say so.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Me too. I can't get use to the grip on an AR rifle. Maybe I don't try hard enough. I put a pistol grip butt stock thingie on one of my shotguns and didn't care for it.
> 
> You don't have to use the **** thing but you have to own one. :smile:
> 
> ...


That's because you were born and raised as a hunter.

I am the same way.

I loved the M-14 and I hated the M-16 for the same reasons -- hated that pistol grip.

This is precisely why my 'Salt gun is a Ruger Mini and not an AR. Plus because of the open bolt on the Mini -- easy as pie to clear jams. With an AR you need a hammer and screwdriver to clear jams.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Me too. I can't get use to the grip on an AR rifle. Maybe I don't try hard enough. I put a pistol grip butt stock thingie on one of my shotguns and didn't care for it.


Interesting. My dad has unbelievably beautiful, custom built 25-06 with tiger maple wood stock, a trued rem700 action and a Bliss Titus barrel. It has a wonderful pistol grip built into it and is amazingly comfortable to hold and shoot. I would absolutely have a pistol grip built into a custom rifle.

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax, I shoot like you I guess. One at a time, the ammo I have for the AR will last me the rest of my life. And like a few guys here I do like wood and levers. What the heck is a safety and a magazine.....who needs 'em?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

.45 said:


> Bax, I shoot like you I guess. One at a time, the ammo I have for the AR will last me the rest of my life. And like a few guys here I do like wood and levers. What the heck is a safety and a magazine.....who needs 'em?


Wood is nice if you need to use your rifle butt like a club.

Wood also looks good.

Otherwise carbon composite is better because it does not warp.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.45,

I believe you and I follow the same school of thought on firearms:

Leavers + single action revolvers = happiness


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Here's one for ya Goob! http://www.turnbullmfg.com/gun/turnbull-tar-15-rifle/


Not Turnbull. Yer killin me.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Not Turnbull. Yer killin me.
> 
> .


Cmon Goob,

You know you want a Turnbull 1886 leaver gun 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a nice Marlin 1894 a couple of months ago, without the cross bolt safety, as a nice companion for my vaqueros. Levers and single actions are every bit as effective today as they were in the 19th century. I made a glock shooter cry when I cleaned the dueling tree with my 44 Vaquero. I was having a good day. Mr. 45, we have a sweet one you might want to take a look at the next time you're in Orem. A 3 3/4" polished stainless Vaquero 44 mag with a birds head grip frame. Sweet. And they shoot really well.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Depends on the day. If I'm working precision slow and steady wins the race. I will maybe go through 30 rounds on a day like this. If I'm working on practical engagement, I shoot as quick as I can shoot while maintaining consistent hit's to the torso. Days like this I will shoot hundreds of rounds without batting an eye. Completely different purposes, both are fun days on the range.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a preference thing as I see it but when there is someone down the line from me hammering away at a case of 5.56 ammo every fifteen minutes I do try to time my shots as to coincide when their mag changes. Reason being, the muzzle blast from my braked mag usually gets a nice flinch outta the guy and my spotter can get a good giggle in before the next shower of brass starts.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm mostly slow and steady. But once it a while it's fun to let loose and see how accurate you can be in a multiple target, quick shooting scenario. Might come in handy one day, I hope not but you never know.

I like to set up some milk jugs filled with water (or pumpkins after Halloween) at various yardages, angles and elevations from my shooting position and see how fast I can dispatch them. It's fun competition too. 

I very rarely dump 30 rounds just to dump 30 rounds though.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

How do you shoot your AR???

.....like Tony Montana...."You wanna #*@&" with me? Say hello to my little friend...." :shock::mrgreen:




I'm too stingy to dump that much ammo.....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well let's see, I have had my AR since 2012 and put 40 rounds down the tube from that time. Maybe I need to stick with bolt guns too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> I'm too stingy to dump that much ammo.....


Yeah really! I hand load most of my ammo, so I don't really want to spend hours and hours loading for a bunch of wasted shots.

That's one thing I LOVE about the .223 though, I can pick up brass all over the place and reload for next to nothing. So if I do decide to go shoot some prairie dogs in Goob's back yard, I wont break the bank compared to factory ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> I'm too stingy to dump that much ammo.....


Russian ammo is pretty cheap. I got 2 cases for the cost of one case of AE ammo (and AE is pretty cheap stuff). That stuff is wierd though... its stinky. Its pretty accurate but has a strange smell after firing rounds.

All my plinker reloads are with PMC brass, using Hornady 55gr SP bullets. I got 1000 off gun broker for the same cost as FMJ.

My Stag only gets fed reloads using Lake City brass and those new 65gr GameKings.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Russian ammo is pretty cheap. I got 2 cases for the cost of one case of AE ammo (and AE is pretty cheap stuff). That stuff is wierd though... its stinky. Its pretty accurate but has a strange smell after firing rounds.
> 
> -DallanC


I've been buying Wolf Gold. "Good" price is $300 shipped for a case. Are you buying steel case? Any issues with it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> I've been buying Wolf Gold. "Good" price is $300 shipped for a case. Are you buying steel case? Any issues with it?


Yea steel case. I haven't had a jam or misfire yet. Even bump firing the thing. My work restricts gun websites so I cant link the ammo I bought right now.

IIRC, I paid $180 per case, with free shipping on the 2nd case. I think we've shot around 1/3rd of the first case so far. When we go shooting, I usually fill up 3 30 round mags and a few 10's and let my boy and wife fire them however they want.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never fallen in love with them. I have a bunch and they get shot once in a while.......mostly by family members during holiday visits. 

I prefer my cheap-o Mossberg MVP with a 10 round Pmag shoved in the bottom for most casual shooting applications.-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I've never fallen in love with them.


Same here. I've owned several, and end up selling them out of pure boredom. They are fun to look at, but I still like my bolt actions and leaver guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wolf $130 per 500 round case.

http://www.bulkammo.com/500-rounds-of-223-ammo-by-wolf-55gr-fmj

Pull the trigger, it goes bang. No jams or issues yet. Minute of popcan accuracy.

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't own an AR, but I do have a ChiCom SKS I bought for $89 a number of years ago. I even installed a 30 round magazine on it. I used to carry it on my back while I was out snowmobiling with my hounds in case I jumped a coyote. I did blaze away at a number of coyotes with it but I think that the only one I ever killed was when I knew I was down to my final bullet and had to make it count.

I guess what I learned from this, that at least with hunting, is to treat every shot as if it were your last bullet.

**EDIT**

YIKES!! Did I just throw out an anecdotal argument??


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't, which is exactly why I sold it. 

Blasting paper or even shooting steel targets is boring to me. I ran out of reasons to keep it.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bax* said:


> Same here. I've owned several, and end up selling them out of pure boredom. They are fun to look at, but I still like my bolt actions and leaver guns.


The only 'Salt rifle I have ever owned is the Ruger Mini.

Saw one for the first time in 1977 when they had just come out and it reminded me so much of my beloved M-14 from OCC boot camp (10 weeks long) that I had to have one -- more than anything. I have had once ever since.

Gave my original one to a friend when I bought a new 580 version.

The open bolt is easy to clear with one stroke of the operating handle.

You don't need a hammer and screwdriver to clear it like with other 'Salt guns.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never been impressed with the mini-14. My AR15s are more reliable (never had a jam to clear) and more accurate. Magazines are plentiful and cheap. They shoot both the 5.56x45 and 223 safely and accurately. The abundance of aftermarket goodies (like really good triggers) is staggering. I think I'll keep my ARs, and my classic blued steel and walnut guns, too. I do like it when the mag dumpers leave their brass for me. It makes for really cheap loads for my ammo hoard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke,

I love free brass too. It sure is great!

I've owned two Mini 14s and respect their reliability but like many found the accuracy to be quite crummy. I would love one for a truck gun if I owned more than 1/4 acre in Murray but until then, it doesn't fit my accuracy needs. 

However I watched a guy at Lee Kay years ago shoot a quarter-size group at 100 yards, so I guess it can be done.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bax* said:


> Loke,
> 
> I love free brass too. It sure is great!
> 
> ...


The newer 580's are moa 1 1/2 cold and moa 2 warm.

So a quarter at 100 yds would not be consistently possible.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an .30 M1 Carbine.

Iron sights.

Thousands of bullets, all crimped.

And my dad can beat up your dad.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Karl said:


> The newer 580's are moa 1 1/2 cold and moa 2 warm.
> 
> So a quarter at 100 yds would not be consistently possible.


I saw what I saw and saw no more.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bax* said:


> I saw what I saw and saw no more.


Some owners fine tune the gas system and the trigger. It takes something extraordinary however to get better than 2 moa.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I came into the AR thing backwards. My 11 yr old mowed all summer, saved birthday money, etc. I have told him i would buy him a 10/22, shotgun, deer/elk rifle, but everything else he would have to work for. Last year he bought himself a sweet little Henry .17. This year he decided he wanted an AR. We ended up with an Armalite. Took it out and shot it up, and then you know it, dad decided he "needed" one. Funny thing is, I can't decide on sights, mostly because I can't figure out what I needed it for. I have 22-250 for dogs, .17 for rabbits. So I can't decide scope or red dot. But, since its just a toy, I bet I'll be a blaster most of the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoss,

Once you decide on application (varmint, 3 gun, tactical) it will be much easier to decide. 

I put a Vortex Viper PST 1-4 on mine. I wanted something that I could shoot quickly at short ranges, but I also wanted something that I could take a 200 yard shot with as well. 

So that gave me the versatility that I personally needed out of my AR. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just depends, I'm guilty of doing both. I thoroughly enjoy the AR platform and have bought enough ammo here and there over the last 10 years it isn't a big deal to go burn through some rounds. We save all our empty milk, juice, and gatorade bottles and have been shooting pretty regularly. Ammo is affordable and my 5 year old can shoot any of my AR's off the bench just fine and has a blast with the reactionary targets.

And for whatever its worth, if you don't have an AR and have wanted to buy one there are some unbelievable deals on them right now. I'm sure they'll just continue to drop with Trump in office, but there are some awesome deals on great entry guns right now.
Go buy an Anderson stripped lower from impact, smith and edwards, etc. for $50 or less, buy a complete build kit similar to this (http://palmettostatearmory.com/ptac-16-1-7-m4-rifle-kit-23898.html), some cheap rear flip up sights, and you have a sweet plinker for under $475 that is much better quality than the DPMS, armalite, del-ton, etc. If you've ever wanted to build an AR now would be a great time to get started.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> And for whatever its worth, if you don't have an AR and have wanted to buy one there are some unbelievable deals on them right now. I'm sure they'll just continue to drop with Trump in office, but there are some awesome deals on great entry guns right now.


Oh we are on the start of the big price drop. California had a run on ARs right up until Dec31st due to new restrictions going in place to ban the "button bullets" release. Mfgs couldn't make ARs fast enough to satisfy CA demand.

Now that that dust is settling down, you are starting to see prices drop, but IMO you will see a steady decline over the next few months. Lots of people bought a lot of ARs as investments expecting to see a ban, now that one isn't imminent, people are looking to sell off guns. Problem is, if you have 50 ARs to sell... you can only sell X amount in Y time period without being classified as a dealer. Sucks for those people I guess.

I really thought Hillary would win, and we'd see a new ban... but rather buying full rifles, I just bought a few Palmetto lowers when they were cheap: $39 each. I may build them out eventually when prices drop on uppers and other components.

-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Oh we are on the start of the big price drop. California had a run on ARs right up until Dec31st due to new restrictions going in place to ban the "button bullets" release. Mfgs couldn't make ARs fast enough to satisfy CA demand.
> 
> Now that that dust is settling down, you are starting to see prices drop, but IMO you will see a steady decline over the next few months. Lots of people bought a lot of ARs as investments expecting to see a ban, now that one isn't imminent, people are looking to sell off guns. Problem is, if you have 50 ARs to sell... you can only sell X amount in Y time period without being classified as a dealer. Sucks for those people I guess.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a horrible time to be trying to sell any firearms period right now and not lose a chunk of change!


----------

